# problème wifi cadenas + délai de connexion



## zguille (7 Mai 2008)

bonjour à toutes et tous,
mon fils possède un Mac book dont la connection en wifi à une inventel orange fonctionait très bien jusqu'à aujourd'hui .
le symbole de l'airport reste gris clair
en face du numéro de la live box dans la liste de detection se trouve un cadenas 
lorsque l'on rentre la clé un message délai de connection apparaît

nous avons retenté en mode association de la livebox sans succès

ce qui est surprenant c'est que le mode automatique est coché et que la connection c'est toujours bien faite

je vous remercie de vos lumineux éclaicissements
bien cordialement
Zguille


----------



## ramchamcham (10 Mai 2008)

j'ai le même problème entre mon MB et ma livebox inventel (délai de connexion).
 le problème viens de la livebox car partout ou je vais et ou il y un réseaux wifi j'arrive à me connecter.


vous avez tenté de rétablir les paramètres usines?


----------



## volpinex (14 Juillet 2008)

même souci avec un MB air et une freebox, donc ça ne vient pas de la livebox.


----------



## anneee (14 Juillet 2008)

zguille a dit:


> bonjour à toutes et tous,
> mon fils possède un Mac book dont la connection en wifi à une inventel orange fonctionait très bien jusqu'à aujourd'hui .
> le symbole de l'airport reste gris clair
> en face du numéro de la live box dans la liste de detection se trouve un cadenas
> ...



un petit coup de fil au sav orange peut-être pour s'assurer que cela ne vient pas de la livebox...


----------



## macjul (15 Août 2008)

le pb de délai de connexion vient en général d'une erreur dans le mot de passe...
en tout cas c'etait mon cas!


----------



## poulatrix (14 Mai 2009)

Et si le réseau n'est protégé par aucune protection? Moi ça affiche toujours "délai de connection" alors que peux de temps avant (il y a une semaine) j'arrivais a me connecter! 

Mon frère qui est sur windows lui arrive toujours a se connecter...


----------



## surfman06 (14 Mai 2009)

Quand vous dites "inventel orange" je suppose que c'est le modèle de la livebox.
Peut on avoir plus de précisions, à savoir pour vous connecter, vous passez par l'application orange, ou par mac osx, à vrai dire je m'exprime mal, lorsque vous avez crée la connexion réseau, elle a été crée manuellement  ou par le cd livebox?

D'autre part, je crois que pour la livebox, vous avez un mode d'administration par le biais de safari ou votre navigateur afin de voir la configuration de celle-ci?
Pouvez vous y accéder et que dit la livebox pour le wifi  et la connexion au mac.

Dans un second temps, ce que je ferai, ça serait d'aller dans préférences systèmes - réseau.

Essayez de créer une nouvelle connexion réseau manuellement afin de voir si vous avez les mêmes problèmes.

Si oui, créez une session test et voir si problème identique.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h33 ----------

Solution trouvée sur un autre forum (désolé macgé, je n'ai pas fait de recherche ici avant) => 

"j'ai trouvé la solution complètement par hasard ! J'ai simplement constaté que dans l'interface d'administration de la Livebox, la clef WEP était saisie en lettres minuscules. J'ai fais un petit copier/coller et hop hop hop tout fonctionne à présent ! Je n'ai plus ce maudit "délai de connexion" !!! Le problème venait sans doute des majuscules "

Allez voir de se côté là.


----------

